# Digital Surround Sound Receiver Advice - Please



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

I am brand new to this forum, and came here looking for some advice. My house was hit my lightning and my Yamaha DSP A970 surround sound receiver was partially damaged; the sub-woofer channel no longer works. I was using it with a SONY 65" big screen TV. Here are the speakers I have: One (1) Definitive Technology C/L/R 1000 center channel speaker, (2) Definitive Technology BP20 Tower Speakers, (4) Definitive Technology BP2 middle and rear speakers, and (1) Paradign PDR sub-woofer. I have been unable to get the reciever fixed, and I need to buy another one. What would be a good choice for me with the speakers I have above?


----------



## jaysonbarnett (May 4, 2008)

First of all did you have any kind of surge protection? If not then that would be my first investment. Also this may sound lame or hard to do, but i took my polk rti8's to frys to hear them with the receiver i was looking at.( frys had onkyo and bestbuy has denon) then i could see which of the receivers sounds the best. I know this can be hard to do also with the spape of the test room (frys) than the shape of your room, but atleast you can hear somewhat of quality of the receiver. If that is not an option then if you have some money(2000.00) then i say DENON all the way. If you are looking at 1500.00 or less then without a dought i would choose onkyo (ihave the onkyo 805 which you can find easily for 600.00) because you get alot for the money like 130 watts per channel, thx ultra certified, blurr browns, and all the new audio formats (dolby true hd, dts hd master), and its HDMI 1.3 certified. this is just my opinon but hope it helps and happy holidays


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ...Welcome to the forum :wave:



berrytc said:


> ... My house was hit my lightning and my Yamaha DSP A970 surround sound receiver was partially damaged; the sub-woofer channel no longer works. I was using it with a SONY 65" big screen TV...


Sorry to hear about this, but in the other hand is a good excuse to upgrade :hide:

Most new AVR's are similar, there's some differences in the features ...my suggestion is to compare the features they offer and choose the one that offers more for the same money (according to what I read Onkyo's are the best bang for the buck); if you're happy with Yamaha you can look at their new AVR's RX-V1800, RX-V3800 or their entry level RXV-663 (it will depend on your budget).

You didn't mentioned if you're using BluRay or if you're planning to get it in the future, but in any case I suggest you to get an AVR that is able to decode TrueHD, DTS HD ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

I only had surge protection on the TV (dumb, I know), so the lightning fried everything else.....my DVD player, CD player, VCR, powered subwoofer, every ceiling fan in the house, every dimmer light switch, microwave, washer and dryer, five other TV's, intercom system, etc., etc. In all about $20,000 worth. Fortunately all was insured, but it was still a pain in the . Now I have a lightning arrester and surge protector the protects the entire house from prior to the main panel.

Thanks for your responses, I'll check into them so I can get my system back up and running. I appreciate it very much.


----------

